# Squeaking Front Suspension? We can Help | Solo Werks | 034Motorsport



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*SOLVED - FRONT SUSPENSION NOISE - AKA "The Squeak"
VW MK5 / MK6 PQ35 & PQ46*

CC - Eos - Golf - GTI - Jetta - JSW - Passat - R32 - Rabbit - Tiguan

*Solo Werks in conjunction with 034Motorsport is pleased to announce the release of the MK5 / MK6 Density Line Upper Strut Mounts.

Solo Werks has been working with 034Motorsport to solve the front suspension squeak that many of you are experiencing on your aftermarket suspension equipped VW MK5 / MK6 PQ35 & PQ46 vehicles.*





*$99.90 per Pair*
Free Shipping for a limited time only!!!! (continental USA only! - see cart for details)
*Optional OEM Bearings can be purchased at time of order - contact us for more information*

Click Here to purchase directly from our website

Full details including video on this noise in the next post :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions.

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*SOLVED - FRONT SUSPENSION NOISE
VW MK5 / MK6 PQ35 & PQ46*

*History*
Many of you will be aware of the long and colored history of VW/Audi’s top mounts/bushings, including the last version in the MK4 platform which was one of the more failure prone designs, and were most likely quite relieved when the new design was released.

The MK5/MK6 design is great in many ways in comparison to older versions, mainly due to fact that it takes the full weight of the vehicle onto the main body/strut tower surface upon which the bearing for the spring rotation sits, mounted to the shock tower of the vehicle. This eliminates past design failings of the inner cage of the rubber mount itself allowing the bearing to recede up and into the rubber rendering the bearing useless and creating coil bind as the shock/spring assembly rotates.

The only floating part of the design is attached to the shock absorber rod itself, which has only the force generated by the shock being applied to it, which is only a fraction of the weight of the vehicle on the bearing and the rest of the mount.

*Current Issue*
Customers have been reporting that during low speed movement of the suspension, such as:


Pulling out of a driveway
During slow driving on mildly rough surfaces


That a “medium to high pitched squeaking noise” is coming from the front suspension. Some report this only on one side, some both. Others have this only for the first few minutes of driving and then it disappears even over the same conditions as if something is "warming up". Others report it is a constant noise and does not dissipate.







*VW MK5 / MK6 Suspension Noise Video*

Click the image above to view the You Tube video that we had taken of a customer’s car with brand “R” coilovers with the original top mounts. 

The customer had reported that the drivers side only had made this noise immediately after installation of the coilovers. Passenger side has never made noise.

*Testing*
Solo Werks has brought in a few Solo Werks coilovers kits that had reported the noise and performed installations and tests on new vehicles with these kits as well as suspension systems from other manufacturers. We have been able to replicate the findings of our customers on all tested systems on the same vehicle, with various mounts used at various heights.

For testing we have acquired new and used versions of OEM VW and Aftermarket Reproduction mounts and bearings from various companies as well as mounts that reported noises and others that reported no noise.

After our extensive research into the problem and comparison of samples of mounts that have reported noises vs. mounts that reported no noise, we have been able to isolate the sound to the inner portion of the mount creating friction on the rubber portion of the mount.



VW OEM Brochure on the New Mount Design


















OEM mount split into its 3 core components
*
Mount Design*
The factory mount design is made up of 3 main components (Above 2 images)


Main Triangular steel impregnated rubber mount
 Upper Rod Mount Cup
 Lower Rod Mount/Bump stop Mount Cup


After dissection of a squeaking mount and a non-squeaking mount, it appears that there are two differences:



The durometer of the rubber mount
 The level of adhesion of the metal to the rubber during the assembly process (Figure 2 & 3)
.



















The mount that did not squeak was not only a harder rubber durometer, but was also still adhered to the rubber when cut apart, whereas the noisy mount fell apart as if it was never adhered at all.

During subsequent deconstructions, measurements and discussions with OEM mount manufacturers, it has been discovered that many of the mounts were manufactured with lower durometer rubber , and the process was never intended to have the center cups vulcanized to the rubber. The crimp and friction level coupled with the inner canal design was to hold the center cup assembly in place.

*Conclusion*
When the higher forces of a performance suspension damper are applied to the center cup of the factory mount, the cup is moving inside the rubber mount creating the noise.

OEM dampers do not apply the same forces to the mount, and therefore does not create the noise.

*Solution*
034Motorsport was approached by Solo Werks to produce a Density Line mount for this platform to provide relief to the MK5/MK6 owners that are suffering from this annoying situation and we are proud to announce the availability of this solution to the marketplace.

The new Mount Design is not only constructed using harder durometer rubber, but is also Vulcanized so there is no cavities or ridges and therefore no movement other than the rubber itself flexing.









*Cutaway of the current 034motorsports Density Line mount*


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

interesting... mine has never squeaked on DG springs and Bilstein Sport struts...

but have to keep that in mind for whenever I need to do a suspension bushing refresh on my passat (with 142k miles)


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

i have h+r sports and fk hightek shocks

my cars squeaks like there is no tomorrow 

its all in my rear bushings..not so much in the front


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello BsickPassat & 1slow1.8t, 

The most frustrating thing about these noises is that they do not affect everyone. 

From our sales numbers here at AMI of ST, FK, KW and Solo Werks we have had roughly 2% of our customers experience this noise in the front (and report to us).

We have also seen a few cars with the rear noises, but no direct answers on that yet from our end - our last customer with that noise had it only on his passenger side rear and he did not want us to investigate it (he was in for a driveshaft replacement only)

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## ccsportfan (May 7, 2010)

*Wish you had come up with 30 days ago*

I got rid of the 10' CC because of this exact noise. Several trips to the dealar and they could not figure it out. The car would make squeeking noises when I would hit the end of the driveway or rough roads at slow speeds. Sounded like the car was 30 years old. So far loving the brand new MAXIMA.... rides 10 times better than the CC.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thank you to everyone who sent in questions and the overwhelming amount of orders:thumbup:*

It seems that the noise is more prevalent than we thought!

All orders that came in before noon pacific time today have been shipped, and tracking should be updated in the next hour!

Let us know if you have any questions.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## rocknrod (Jul 26, 2012)

I changed just my springs out to lower the car. Looks great - *However*, now I realize I should have gotten coil-overs for the better shocks. Man how I hate to buy things twice, and do so often


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks again for all the PM's and Emails on the new Mounts*

*Just a few points that I would like to put out there based on the questions we have been receiving:*

*1. These are factory replacement units - no modifications are needed. *
Simply remove your factory units
Separate the bearing/upper spring perch from the mount
Install the bearing/upper spring perch in the new mount
Install back on your suspension​
*Note - Make sure that you install the mounts with the arrow on the top of the mount pointing front to back. As the Factory VW image in the second post states - The mount is specially designed to allow for more movement back to front, and be more rigid in the Later Movement.

*2. Better Handling*
The increased rubber hardness of the new mount will allow the shock absorber a more positive attachment point - which will bring out the real tuning of your suspension, improving the performance of your suspension system!
*
3. Direct Factory Replacement*
As they are the same dimensions, they will not change the height of your vehicle

*4. Sold as a Pair*
We currently only offer them as a Pair of mounts - which is a vehicle set to do left and right. We do not recommend only using one as it would feel unbalanced, but contact us if you still wish to purchase a single.

*5. Compatible with Every Suspension*
As they are a factory replacement, they will work with ANY SUSPENSION SYSTEM that uses the factory mount/bearing including Factory Shocks and Springs.

*6. Factory Alignment*
There is no additional adjustment available for alignment.

*Thanks again to everyone who has ordered this week!

All orders have been shipped, and tracking numbers provided via email.

Have a great weekend and let us know if there is anything we can do for you.*

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

So (roughly) how much stiffer are these compared to the OEM ones?


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> So (roughly) how much stiffer are these compared to the OEM ones?


Depending on the Factory mount, these are 15-25% stiffer than the ones that were tested.

They had tested:
OEM VW New from the parts department
OEM VW Used from 500 mile MK6 GTI
OEM VW Used from 25,000 mile MK5 GTI

OEM Aftermarket new in box
OEM Aftermarket 2,000 miles
OEM Aftermarket 50,000 miles

From the numbers we have seen, the range was staggering to be honest, and was not always what you would expect. Some of the older mounts were actually harder than the brand new ones.

Glen @ AMI


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

So guaranteed there will be no noise from these mounts?


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello Epence, 

These mounts have solved the noise problem that is in the video on all test vehicles that they have been installed on. 

We stand behind the mounts 100%, and if you have the same noise as in the video and they do not take care of it on your car we will be happy to take them back with and refund the original purchase price with no restocking fee (return shipping charges not included).

Thank you, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Another Busy day of shipping at AMI!!!*

All mount orders from the weekend have been shipped, and tracking numbers are being entered into our system in the next hour.

We look forward to hearing your noise eliminating success stories once you get these installed :thumbup:

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Sales @ AMI said:


> Depending on the Factory mount, these are 15-25% stiffer than the ones that were tested.


Ugh....why does it say:

"The Track Density Strut Mount Pair is manufactured from 75 durometer rubber, *which is approximately 90% stiffer than stock*"
http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...ty-mk5-mk6-volkswagen-8j-8p-audi-p-23141.html


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Ugh....why does it say:
> 
> "The Track Density Strut Mount Pair is manufactured from 75 durometer rubber, *which is approximately 90% stiffer than stock*"
> http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...ty-mk5-mk6-volkswagen-8j-8p-audi-p-23141.html


I just spoke to 034, and this is a typo on their end as they used the existing template from another density mount to build the listing on their site. They have verified the numbers and have just updated their number to 50% stiffer than stock - but the end number of 75 shore is the same.

The mounts we saw tested at Solo Werks came out at:
60 Shore Durometer (brand new OEM VW out of the box)
52 Shore Durometer (Used OEM VW from the black MK5 in the video)

With the 75 shore of the new mounts, it is a significant upgrade.

Thank you, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Tuesday Bump!*

:laugh:

Glen @ AMI:beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*It is not wise to upset Darth Kitty 

One more day until the weekend!*

We are running a bit early today at the warehouse, so all orders that are in have been processed and are ready for UPS/FedEx pickup.

Don't forget that we can bundle in the Boeshield T-9 Anti Corrosion spray for your coilovers to any order to winter proof your setup!

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Welcome to the Weekend - Time for some Fun!*

Thanks to everyone who has sent in their questions and orders this week - All orders are filled and on their way to their new homes 

We will be visiting the SEMA show in Las Vegas for the majority of next week, but not to worry you orders will still be filled and we will try to post up some VW content and any interesting new products as we find it on the show floor.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer::beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Just a quick update from Solo Werks - the reviews have started coming in. This is directly from the Solo Werks website/webshop:

_*Product Reviews

VW MKVI Upper Strut Mount*

Posted by Flip on 3rd Nov 2012

I was enduring the noise of my new coilovers when I heard about these. I ordered on a Monday afternoon and they arrived Wednesday. The shop that installed them did not think they would solve the noise problem. I was optomistic. Now they have been on for over a hundred miles and the ride is smooth and quiet. The steering felt more responsive as well. I recommend 034 Density Strut Mounts to those whose suspension is squeaking when going over bumps and knocking when steering._

Let us know if you have any questions :beer:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Any difference between these and the Audi TT strut mounts (#8J0 412 331) which are 30% stiffer than the (OEM) VW mounts?


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Any difference between these and the Audi TT strut mounts (#8J0 412 331) which are 30% stiffer than the (OEM) VW mounts?


Good question, I am going to check in on this one and see what data Solo and 034 have on it and let you know.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> i have h+r sports and fk hightek shocks
> 
> my cars squeaks like there is no tomorrow
> 
> its all in my rear bushings..not so much in the front



Im having the same issue, only rear noise with FK cupkit, have you found any solutions to it?


I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

salvadorsantana said:


> Im having the same issue, only rear noise with FK cupkit, have you found any solutions to it?
> 
> 
> I'm UNIQUE!


We have not had a chance to check on the rear yet, but just received a call from a customer with a Brand "R" coilover kit that has a rear squeak that we will take a look at next week and see what is going on and let you know.

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Another Day, another pallet of orders on the way out!*

Thanks again to everyone who has placed their orders for the Solo Werks coilover kits.

Don't forget we also offer replacement mounts & bearings including improved versions for MK5/6 vehicles, as well as Boesheild T-9 anti corrosion spray as add on products to every coilover kit - just choose your options during your checkout!

For those of you who have open orders, you should already have tracking numbers in your inbox (check your spam folder just in case).

Let us know if you have any questions, we look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Getting my mounts installed this weekend. Will report back in the near future. :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Epence said:


> Getting my mounts installed this weekend. Will report back in the near future. :thumbup:


You just swapped to the Solo Werks coils, didn't you?

Did you have noises?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> You just swapped to the Solo Werks coils, didn't you?
> 
> Did you have noises?


yea, the noise appear after about 100-200miles of driving :screwy: and I'm glad Glenn got this thread going. I would've been scratching my scalp out looking for solutions.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Epence said:


> yea, the noise appear after about 100-200miles of driving :screwy: and I'm glad Glenn got this thread going. I would've been scratching my scalp out looking for solutions.


This noise is something that had been keeping me up at night - even though I don't own a MK5/6 vehicle. 

We are just happy Solo and 034 got it solved! Out of all the suspension companies we deal with, they were the only ones to take it seriously.

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thursday Bump!*

Thanks again to everyone for their PM's and email questions on the Solo Werks / 034motorsport mounts!

Every day we are getting more and more calls from happy customers that their cars are now noise free! 

Post up your experience :thumbup:

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*If you see this button over the weekend- PRESS IT!!!!*

Thanks again to every one who has placed an order with AMI!

All PM's, emails and orders have been answered / processed and replies / tracking numbers are already in your inbox's 

Have a great weekend and for those of you who have Monday off - Have a Great Long Weekend :beer:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I think we found the Problem.... *

Thanks to everyone for their patience this week - our internet service apparently wants to break for Thanksgiving early LOL. We are now back with full facilities - not just iPads and phones  :banghead:

Not to worry though, all orders have been processed and shipped out with minimal delays, and we have finally caught up with all your PM's and emails.

Let us know if you have any questions :thumbup:

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Its Friday - Last one out has Guard duty *

After a long week of internet issues and non stop fun - TGIF!

All orders, PM's and emails have been processed and tracking numbers have been sent.

Have a great weekend, and feel free to send us a message if you have any questions.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
We hope everyone had a great weekend!*

Our staff is coming in a bit early this week to ensure we are ahead of the game with the upcoming USA Thanksgiving at the end of the week.

All orders have been processed and are on the dock awaiting UPS/FedEx pickup - tracking numbers should already be in your inbox. Let us know if you have any questions.

AMI will be closed for Thanksgiving on Thursday and Friday to give our staff a much deserved break.

As always we are here to answer your questions 9-5 Pacific time during the rest of the week - and after hours via PM or email.

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So..Pick up any cool Gadgets on Black Friday *

We had quite a few questions over the long weekend about special Black Friday pricing - but who needs special One Day pricing when we already offer the lowest prices possible All Year Round :beer:

All orders that were received over the weekend were processed and shipped out on Monday and are well on their way to their new owners 

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Question of the Day - LOL* 

Thanks again to everyone who has sent in their questions and of course orders! 

All shipping is done for the day and tracking information is being uploaded as I type this :thumbup: 

Thanks! 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Friday Bump!!! * 

*Have a great weekend everyone :beer:* 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Massive Amounts of Solo Werks Emails - No Problem, our staff are on it!* 

All orders placed over the weekend have been processed and are on the dock ready for UPS/FedEx to pickup this afternoon. 

Tracking numbers will follow later today. 

Remember, we accept all major Credit Cards as well as PayPal! 

Keep the requests & questions coming! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Mid Week Bump!* 

Another busy day at the warehouse - all orders have been processed and tracking is being uploaded right now. 

A recommendation for those of you in harsher climates - invest the extra $10 in a can of Boesheild T-9 spray for your coilovers - More info can be found on their website: Boesheild Online 










*Top Tip: It also makes adjusting the coilovers much easier as it lubricates the threads etc...., and then it leaves a protective coating after!* 

Available on all Solo Werks product pages on our website as an add on product - free shipping with your order of the coilover kit  

Let us know if you have any questions! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Just a bit of Robot Chicken Star Wars Crazy for a Thursday Bump * 

As always, all PM's, Emails and orders have been processed and have been replied & shipped :thumbup: 

We look forward to hearing from you! 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Better get Cheery before Vader gets all Force Chokie on us LOL*

Thanks again to everyone who has PM'd or emailed for more info!

All orders have been processed and shipped so far today, still a bit of time before FedEx & UPS pickup.

If we haven't already, we look forward to hearing from you!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thursday Bump!!!
*
Another busy day leading up to Xmas 

Thanks to everyone who has ordered so far this week - let us know if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Because we all need a laugh Today*

Have a safe weekend people.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*If It was cold enough to do this at the shop - it would already be done *

It was a crazy weekend at AMI!

Thank you to everyone who sent in their order through our website and via E-invoice over PayPal!

Our staff worked hard to get everyone's orders out by the shipping pickup deadline, including all the Rush Orders that were placed!

Everyone should have tracking in their inbox's already!

Let us know if you have any questions or if there is anything more we can do for you :thumbup:

Thanks again!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Quick Tuesday Bump!*

Just a quick bump while we finish shipping out the orders from the last 24 hours!

Tracking numbers are being uploaded in the next hour - let us know if you have any questions.

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Mid Week - Time for a Drink - Imperial Style*

I was going to make an end of the world joke, but with a Death Star ice cube I thought that might be making a joke for _*Alderaan*_ reasons. (LOL)

Thanks to everyone who has put their orders in this week! All PM's and Emails have also been responded to.

Thanks!!!!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

[video=dailymotion;x7ovmw]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7ovmw_bob-doug-12-days-of-christmas-anima_creation#.UNiy9nfIl8E[/video]

*Happy Holidays Everyone from the Staff and Families at AMI :beer:*

Here is a bit of Classic Holiday Canadiana for all of you out there :thumbup:

We will be back to work on the 27th, but if you send us a PM or email we will do our best to reply ASAP.

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Holidays to everyone and Boxing Day to our Canadian customers, friends and Family!*

Today I was looking to post up something holiday star wars style, but I saw this on my Facebook Feed from Falken Tire and had to share. Check out their FB page for more cool stuff. (click the image above for the full size version) 

For those of you in the white stuff, I hope you are having as much fun as this guy :thumbup:

Our shipping department will be open tomorrow and Friday getting out all of your orders from the last few days.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Happy Holidays, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Star Wars Ice Cube Trays *

Over the last few weeks I posted some Star Wars goodies that I have been getting alot of PM's about, so I thought I would make this post 

The Star Wars Ice Tray's of the Death Star, X-wing Figters, Han Solo in Carbonite and more can be found at ThinkGeek.com in their Kitchen Tech Section - Click here to Check it out!

I currently have the Han Solo and R2D2 Ice trays, and I am just waiting for the Death Star's to come back in stock :beer::beer:

*Now back to business  *

All PM's, emails and orders have been processed and Orders are shipped awaiting pickup by their respective carriers.

UPS and FedEx have informed us that they will NOT be picking up from our warehouse on Monday or Tuesday for the holiday, so any orders placed between now and Tuesday will be shipped out on Wednesday January 2, 2013

Let us know if you have any questions, and have a great weekend!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We all know what Han Solo had on his To Do list, what is on your Mod List for 2013???*

*We have had a really busy first couple of weeks of 2013 with in house installs and Solo Werks coilovers & mounts flying off the shelf!*

All orders placed have been processed and are on their way to their new owners :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions or need more info on the Solo Werks products or any thing else we carry at AMI :beer:

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*ITS FUNKY FRIDAY!!!!* 

For those who ordered this week, all orders have been processed and shipped - tracking numbers should be in your inbox by now. Give us a PM if you have not received your tracking yet. 

For everyone else, keep the questions, post install pics coming and Have a Great Weekend 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Monday!* 

We hope you all had a great weekend, and that the Hockey Fans out there enjoyed the first games of the season - even if their teams went 0-2 :banghead: 

All orders, PM's and emails have been processed / answered and tracking numbers are on the way. 

One question I have been getting a lot of lately is about Spare Parts... 

Yes, every component of the Solo Werks kits is available separately :beer:, just PM or email us with what you need and we can get you your price delivered to you! 

Let us know if you have any questions. 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Too Soon?* 

Thanks again to everyone who placed their orders over the last 24 hours - Our shipping department has everything ready for pickup, and you should already have tracking info. 

Here is a quick instruction on how these should install: 










Thanks!!! 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Wednesday Bump!* 

Thanks again to everyone who has ordered! 

Let us know if you have any questions, and don't forget to post up if you have already purchased with your experiences  

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*....... lolz *

Its been a crazy couple of weeks here at AMI. Most of the staff are still out with the flu, but fueled with Rockstar and Emergen-C I have been able to hold down the fort and get all orders out and all emails answered - like a boss :beer: lol

We are back to normal now, and all orders, PM's and emails have been responded to and tracking numbers are on their way for today.

Thanks again for the great support, and we hope to meet many of you in the upcoming months during the show season!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Keep On Target!!! *

We are almost back to full strength at AMI, and our staff is ahead of the game today - All Orders, Emails and PM's are answered processed and shipped!

Tracking for all orders has already been sent out :thumbup:

*For those of you on in the North East that have that crazy storm bearing down on you - STAY SAFE!!!* :beer:

Have a great weekend!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Now for all of you Gamers out there....*

Having just recently gotten into the MMO stuff - Star Wars the Old Republic of course :beer: - this struck me as really funny 

All PM's, emails and Orders are answered, processed and shipped!!!
Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help before, during and after the sale :wave:

Thanks, 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
We have always been curious as to how far away you could force choke someone... 

Happy Hump Day everyone!*

Thanks again to everyone for their PM's, emails and of course orders.

All orders received before 3:00PM pacific time today have been shipped, and tracking numbers have been emailed to everyone!

Let us know if you have any questions and we can get them answered!

Thanks again, 

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Fluid Change day on my TT * 

*Engine Oil, Fuel Filter and Haldex Oil and Filter....

What are you doing to your Dub Today????*

Thanks again to everyone who sent in their RFQ's and those who placed their orders!

Let us know if you would like a quote or have any questions on the suspension or any of the other products that we offer :thumbup:

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Back to Work Monday!*

*WE ARE OFFICIALLY SOLD OUT OF MOUNTS!!!!*

034motorsports and Solo Werks are showing 1.5-2 weeks for the next batch to be ready, so we will be taking pre orders on the next round until they are back in.

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks again for the great support!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*UPDATE!!!!* 

I spoke to Solo and 034 yesterday and they are anticipating the next production run of the mounts to be in by Friday of next week! 

*We are accepting pre orders NOW!!!* 

Orders will be sent out in the sequence they were received, first come first served! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So what did you do on May the 4th? * 

Another great start to a busy week after May the 4th and Revenge of the Fifth (AKA Cinco de Mayo) :beer: 

Let us know if you have any questions! 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Vadering - This actually makes more sense to me than Planking or Owling....*

The Advance Orders are stacking up! I spoke to 034 this morning and we are looking good for Monday/Tuesday :beer::beer::beer:

We will be traveling to an event on Friday, so if you hit voice mail please DO leave a message and we can call you back!

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Movie time Anyone???*

Another busy weekend, and the beginning of another crazy week at AMI.

We should be receiving our allotment of the mounts mid week, and will be shipping them out to the pre-orders first! 

The long wait is almost over!!!!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

I spoke to 034motorsport late last night and early this morning and they are packing up our first allotment for shipment to our warehouse today!

As soon as they arrive we will begin shipping out to all pre-order customers, with tracking to follow at the end of day on Wednesday :beer:

Let us know if you have any questions or would like to get a set for yourself eace:

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

New pics are in of the current production run of the mounts!



















034 has had the mounts imprinted with their Density Line text so there is no confusion!

Also, they have made a pretty cool video that shows the comparison of the rubber hardness of the various mount part numbers out there including the TT ones - you will be surprised!!!







Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
Happy Friday - Who is ready for the long Weekend???*

For those of you hitting up Fastivus in SoCal this weekend, come see us at the Solo Werks booth - we will be there all weekend with the *Solo Equipped B6 Passat Avant on display *:beer:

Play hard and Stay safe!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks for all your support at Wuste 2013!*

My staff along with Solo Werks's guys had a great time meeting you all in Las Vegas this year.

Solo Werks had a small booth tucked in the Paddocks, with a few of their products on display including some new ones that are coming out shortly like the new Adjustable Sway Bar End links as well as a prototype rebound adjustable MK5/6 system on the GTI!










Now back to business as usual!

All PM's, emails and orders have been processed and tracking numbers are being inputted as I type this.

As always, let us know if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I think we all feel this way every now and then...* 

Thanks again to everyone for their request for quotes! 

All orders have been picked up by their respective carriers, and tracking will be emailed out shortly. 

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Gotta love the Internal Power Struggle between Good and Evil...* 

Sometimes it gets a bit of help from external..... _*Forces*_... lol  

Thanks again to everyone who sent in request for quotes or additional information, and of course a BIG thanks to everyone who placed their order over the weekend! 

The Sale is still going strong, and stock level is good on almost all kits! 

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Who knew Boba Fett was such a tattle tale / Vader's boy...*

Thanks again to everyone who has sent in questions on the Solo Werks products and also a big thanks for all the orders!

All of the orders from the last 24 hours have been shipped out and tracking numbers will be on their way shortly once the system updates.

Let us know if you have any additional questions!

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So What are you Up to this Weekend????*

Thanks for another great week of RFQ's, questions and Orders for the Solo Werks Coilovers & Components.

We have been doing our best to keep a steady amount of inventory on our shelves to ensure that we can ship out same day you order :beer:

Thanks again!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*HAM SOLO!!!!! 

When I saw this, I laughed so hard my drink came out my nose []*

I hope everyone had a great weekend! :beer:

Another large batch of Solo Werks kits went out today from the weekend's orders, and tracking is being inputted as we speak.

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Your move Internet... LOL *

Thanks again to everyone who has placed their order for Solo Werks Coilovers through AMI! We were informed today that we are Solo Werks's top selling dealer in the USA & Canada :thumbup: And we owe it all to the great enthusiasts on VW Vortex :wave:

Solo Werks has also asked us if we can request more pictures of the vehicles that are running Solo Werks Coilovers for a new Gallery they will be installing on their website and for the Solo Werks Facebook page.

Send your pictures into us at [email protected] along with your mailing address and shirt size and we will send out a Solo Werks Coilover T-shirt, compliments of AMI and Solo Werks 

As always, let us know if you have any questions on the Solo Werks product line, or if you would like to get a set for yourself 

Thanks again, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Welcome to the Weekend!!!*

:beer::beer:Happy Canada Day Long Weekend to our fellow Canadians around the world:beer::beer:

All orders have been processed and are shipping out as we speak :thumbup:

We will be in the office most of the weekend working on a few of our project cars, and will be monitoring our PM's and emails :thumbup:

Our warehouse is well stocked with all Solo Werks part #'s, so we ship daily!

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here for you eace:

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Squeaking Front Suspension? AMI can Help | Solo Werks | 034Motorsport*

So... I changed my mounts to this ones, got rid of the noise for 1 week then it's back on the right side, I re checked Installation and everything is ok, actually my VW dealer installed these, I spoke to someone at wuste car show I believe his name was Glen, he was very curios about this noise, it was not as bad when he heard it, not its almost as loud as it was with the stock mount...
Any ideas? Help? What's next?
Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

That is a tough one.

I spoke with Solo Werks today and we are going to get this figured out!

We will get back to you shortly.

Thanks!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

Sales @ AMI said:


> That is a tough one.
> 
> I spoke with Solo Werks today and we are going to get this figured out!
> 
> ...



Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Forth of July to all our American Friends, Family and Customers!*

Have a great day of grilling, family, fireworks and summer relaxation! :beer:

Thanks!

Glen & the staff and families at AMI! eace:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*SHUT THEM ALL DOWN!!!!!*

I am still laughing at this one....

Thanks to everyone who has ordered, emailed, PM'd and called about the Solo Werks product line!

All current orders are in process and the kits are shipping daily :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help eace:

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm getting ready to install some HPA SHS coilovers in my 2013 CC and I'm considering getting these just to be safe.

Can you please let me know what all is included with the purchase of these mounts?

I would like to get all the mounts/bearings/hardware needed to completely install new coilovers without using the original strut mounts/bearings/hardware. I basically want to have the coilovers pre-mounted so I can keep the original springs/struts mounted for easy re-install.

Hope that makes since. Love your Star Wars bumps.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey benspeed83, 

You have the right idea for sure! When we are doing an inhouse install of *any *coilovers on a MK5/MK6 platform we always use the 034/Solo mounts and a new set of bearings. 

It is cheaper insurance in the long run than taking a chance on having to do a reinstall later down the road!

The 034/Solo mounts are just the rubber mounts (with no bearings) for the $99.90 price

BUT

We also offer the option of adding the bearings to the order for a total of $123.90

To order them with the bearings just log on to our website Here: MK5/MK6 034motorsport Density Line Strut Mounts 

And below the quantity (which you want just 1), you can click the drop down OEM Strut Bearing Set, and choose Yes and then add to cart.

Or just call me directly at 888-362-3117 x 101 and I can take your order over the phone!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI

The coilovers will come with the remaining hardware you need


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

That's exactly what I wanted to hear. I will place the order online this weekend. Thanks


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Emperor Family Guy Cat mu hu ha ha*

Have some fun on the Star Wars Sound Boards Click Here = Afternoon Shot....Your welcome :beer:

That is all, no selling today just some fun 

Let us know if you have any questions on the Solo Werks product.

We look forward to hearing from you!!!!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sales @ AMI said:


> Hey benspeed83,
> 
> You have the right idea for sure! When we are doing an inhouse install of *any *coilovers on a MK5/MK6 platform we always use the 034/Solo mounts and a new set of bearings.
> 
> ...


Glen, this doesn't include the bolts does it?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

benspeed83 said:


> Glen, this doesn't include the bolts does it?


nope.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

mango_springroll said:


> nope.


Mango is correct. You would need to reuse the factory bolts.

We show part number N10127707 for the bolts.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Only a few more days until Waterfest - One less thing to wait for!*

For those of you that are already running Solo Werks coilovers I will be helping out Solo Werks at their booth this weekend at Waterfest, so come by and say hi and get a special edition free Solo Werks T-shirt just for liking their Facebook page!

I am told there will be show specials and product on hand (limited supply / first come first serve).

Let us know if you have any questions!

See you there!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Tuesday *

It was a long weekend, but we had a blast at Waterfest 19!

Thanks to the guys at Solo Werks and everyone we met out there :beer:

Shipping had another busy day today, and all orders are out and on their way to their new homes.

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help!

Thanks, 

Glen @ AMI :wave:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*This one made me laugh for a good five minutes * - for those of you that have kids you know what I mean!

Another busy day at AMI, with a good number of request and questions on the Solo Werks product line.

All orders and PM's have been processed and responded to, and tracking information has already been issued/emailed!

Let us know if there is anything else we can do for you.

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Having one of those Monday's? *

Thanks again for another great weekend of questions and orders!

All orders, PM's and questions have been processed/Answered :beer:

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help as always!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Have a great weekend 

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*LOL Vader, you so crazy.* 

Thanks to everyone who has emailed/pm'd in and of course purchased! 

Keep the questions coming, we are here to help! 

Thanks 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Sweet Setup  - Thursday Bump!*

Thanks again to everyone who has ordered. All PM's, Emails and Orders have been processed and tracking numbers will be following later this afternoon.

Let us know if you have any additional questions! :beer:

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
They forgot Broda *

Welcome to the Weekend everyone!

Thanks for all the posts, PM's and orders 

We will be out of the office this weekend taking a well deserved bit of time off from the shop - have a great weekend and let us know if you have any questions.

Thanks
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*New Release! Solo Werks B6 / B7 A4 kits - 2wd and Quattro!*

Solo Werks has just released the kits for the B6/7 A4's. We have a limited quantity on the shelf for $499 shipped to the lower 48 States - So Tell your Audi Friends!

For everyone else, all orders, emails and PM's have been processed and answered. Tracking numbers will be issued in the next hour or so :beer:

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*OMG its actually real!!!*

I thought this was just a cool retro concept but it is a legit game 

For those who would like to waste an afternoon or so, you can play it here: http://www.retromundi.com/games/shootemup-games/retro-wars-asteroids.html

Now back to business 

All orders have been processed and shipped out as well as all emails and PM's replied to.

Thanks!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Who is your Co Pilot?*

Well the staff have recovered from the weekend at WaterWerks on the Bay 2013 , and a great time was had by all!

We have caught up with all orders and tracking numbers will be sent out in an hour or so.

Let us know if you have any questions, as always we are here to help!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Casual Friday Anyone?*

Thanks again to everyone for the questions and orders this week!

Have a safe and fun Labor Day Long Weekend and we will see you on Tuesday:thumbup:

Thanks
*Glen @ AMI :beer:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Just Awesome... That is all*

We hope everyone had a great long weekend!

Our shipping department has taken care of all orders that came in over the weekend and they are being loaded on the truck as I type this 

Tracking to follow shortly!

Thanks!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Time for the weekend - My Dogs are barking *

Its been another busy week here at AMI, and we would like to thank everyone who PM'd, emailed and called in :beer:

:wave: And of course a special thanks to everyone who ordered :wave:

Time for the weekend! Have a great one eace:

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*You also love him... and he knows.*

Its been a very busy couple of weeks, with not a lot of posting on our end.

We have been touring around with Solo Werks the last few weekends to WaterWerks on the Bay, Dubfest and Big So Cal Euro. It was great to meet many of you in person!

We are back at the office now and back to regular work for a while 

Let us know if you have any question on this or any other products we carry!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*What are you looking to do this Weekend? *

Thanks to everyone for their PM's and orders this week:thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions on this or any other products we carry, and have a great weekend!

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI :wave:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*This is Siccccckkkkk - Time to buy some Lego!*

I hope everyone had a great weekend!

For those of you going to H20 International, we have a special 3 day shipping available for a great price that can get you parts by Friday if ordered by Noon on Tuesday... :beer:

Let us know if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Soooooo is a lowered VW's Nemesis a Speed Bump or Pot Hole or????*

Thanks to everyone for another great week. We were able to get quite a few customers in a happy place getting their orders expressed out so they would arrive by today for those going to H20!

For those of you going, have a great and safe weekend, and post up a bunch of pics for the rest of us.

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Anyone have one of these I can borrow? Need to make a few repairs *

We hope everyone had a great weekend at H20i or wherever the days took you!

All PM's, VM's, Emails and Orders have been processed and responded to, with today's tracking information going out in about an hour.

Let us know if you have any additional questions.

Thanks!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So Who is Getting Snow Already???*

Just a quick bump today, we are running short handed and all hands are on deck getting orders out!

Thanks again to everyone for their correspondence and orders so far this week!

We look forward to hearing from you!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*And there you have it!*

Quick post today, as we are busting hump to get the orders from the weekend on the truck and on their way!

And remember:
*
"A case of the Monday's would not be so bad if Mondays were Beer."*

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## outlaw9958 (Sep 20, 2006)

@lex20th said:


> So... I changed my mounts to this ones, got rid of the noise for 1 week then it's back on the right side, I re checked Installation and everything is ok, actually my VW dealer installed these, I spoke to someone at wuste car show I believe his name was Glen, he was very curios about this noise, it was not as bad when he heard it, not its almost as loud as it was with the stock mount...
> Any ideas? Help? What's next?
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Has this problem ever been addressed? I need to get rid of this noise too, but I don't want to spend the money on these mounts if the problem is just going to return. Does anyone have any positive results with purchasing these mounts for a CC and eliminating the noise? Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

outlaw9958 said:


> Has this problem ever been addressed? I need to get rid of this noise too, but I don't want to spend the money on these mounts if the problem is just going to return. Does anyone have any positive results with purchasing these mounts for a CC and eliminating the noise? Thanks for the feedback!


I just checked with Solo Werks and they are waiting for the customer to submit a tech sheet to get him resolved.

I have had a couple customers in the last month call up with their mounts making some noise some time after installing, but in every case the upper mount seems to be settling and they only needed to re torque the top 3 mounting bolts to the body and the noise was gone again.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Ewok's, who knew?*

Another fun day at AMI answering questions and cranking out orders!

Let us know if you have any questions on any of the products we sell, we are here to help.

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO PARTICIPATED IN THE 2013 REBATE PROGRAM!!!*

The rebate is over now, but if you purchased during the qualifying time period get your forms in ASAP!!!!

Thanks, 
Glen @ *euro*collective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Welcome to Wednesday!*

Quick post today, we are out for training with Solo Werks today :beer:

Let us know if you have any questions and we will get back to you with the answers ASAP!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Love it! Meat & Star Wars - Its only missing the Bacon Vader....*

We hope you all had a great weekend! Thanks to everyone who messaged or emailed in. Your orders are on the dock ready for pickup by FedEx or UPS!

As always, let us know if you have any questions on any of the products we carry :thumbup:

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*New Application Alert!!! Solo Werks has just released the B8 Chassis A4/S4 A5/S5 and Allroad Coilover kits!*

I know its not a VDub, but it is still exciting! If you have any friends or family that have a current body A4/S4, A5/S5 or new Allroad tell them to give us a call!

Thanks!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I know right....But back to the post *

Thanks to everyone for their PM's over the weekend!

We are running late posting today as we are down some staff due to the cold running through the office still, but the remaining staff were able to get everything packed and shipped out :thumbup:

I'm out for the night, so feel free to PM or email us with any questions you have on any of the products we have!

Thanks,
Glen @AMI```````


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Alderaan Chunks Everywhere!!!! Pshewwwwwww*

Another fun filled day at AMI 

More Solo Werks Mounts & Coilover kits rolling out the door today, but still time for some Star Wars shenanigans.

Tracking numbers on their way shortly.

Thanks again to everyone for their support!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Sooo much fun stuff the other night for Halloween - but for the diehard it was just cute *

Last minute decision to head to Vegas for SEMA next week - so we will be running a skeleton crew from Monday at noon until Friday 

We will still be answering Emails and PM's but the phones will be on VM all week.

Let us know if you need anything, or want any cool pics from SEMA 2013!!!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*MUST.BUY.THIS.SHIRT.....*

Quick Sunday post as I am tying up loose ends for the upcoming week! Stay tuned for SEMA posts!!!

PM or email us if you have any questions or SEMA requests, and we will respond as soon as possible!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Umm, Yah about that......*

Well it was a crazy last week with most of the shop in Vegas for the SEMA show - we appreciate your patience in getting orders out a bit slower than normal.

This week we are back to full strength and orders are flying out the door.

As always, let us know if you have any questions or if there is anything else we can do for you!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I beg to differ. This is funny - Wampa Slap! :laugh:*

Epic Scare for that kid, got to love the level of effort the parents are putting into this :thumbup::beer:

Another busy day here at AMI, shipping is just finishing getting all the orders out for today.

Let us know if there is anything more we can do for you, or if there is any products you are looking for. We have an extensive supply network and can source just about anything 

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*And this was waaaay before Lucas sold out to the mouse....*

Another great week about to come to an end. Thanks again to everyone for the orders and the questions!

Please feel free to post up the pics of your car with the parts you received from us in this thread along with your experience with AMI and the parts as well!

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I am not sure why they did not include the Wookies in that song... Would have made just about as much sense as the rest of it *

Quick Friday Afternoon post to close out the week!

Thanks again to everyone who ordered and sent in questions. We will not be in the office this weekend, but we will back in at 9am on Monday!

Thanks, and have a great and safe weekend!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*OK I know its not my normal Star Wars based posting, but this made my Monday Morning quite a bit happier!*

Thanks for all the PM's and questions over the weekend. We took the full weekend off (first for a looooong time) and we have just caught up!

All orders are on the dock ready for pickup, and tracking will be sending out in an hour or so.

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Pulp Fiction Wookie Style - I dig it *

Its Humpday folks - halfway to the weekend!

Another fun day of phone, PM's, emails and orders at AMI. 

We have been getting quite a few requests for spare parts for the Solo Werks coilover systems due to the recent weather conditions in many parts of North America and the accidents that always follow.

All Solo Werks parts are available separately! Just send us which kit you have and your car details, along with your ship to Zip/Postal Code and we can get you the best price delivered to you.

We look forward to hearing from you!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Another Star Wars Re-imagined Movie I love *

Any suggestions of others we should mock up? I just received another load of figures from eBay so we will be doing many of our own setups in the future :thumbup:

As always, tracking for today's orders will be sent out automatically from our system just after 5PM pacific time today, and we are here 9-5 Pacific for any questions you have.

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Working with our Web Guys today on some new designs - Seemed appropriate *

Thanks again to everyone for a great week. We have had orders going out all over the world. Australia, the Netherlands, Thailand, Russia and of course USA, Canada and Mexico!

We will be out of the office most of the weekend, but will do our best to reply to PM's and emails!

Have a safe and fun Weekend!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Thanksgiving to all our friends, family and customers in the USA! - Go have some fun with the family!*

Just a quick post before everyone runs out for the long weekend!

All outstanding orders have been shipped and are on their way to their new homes - tracking from today's orders will be updated in the next hour or so. Check your email!

*We will be Open on Black Friday all day so let us know if there is anything we can do for you*

Have a safe and fun filled long weekend!

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I wonder if I could catch a ride back to last week BEFORE our server crashed....*

Well it has been a fun week of working off of iPad's and iPhone's as our server and computer systems were being restored from what was supposed to be a small Upgrade/Maintenance. LOL

We are back online and faster than ever, and are back up to date with all emails and PM's and orders.

The sales are still going strong until the end of the year, and we will be shipping every week day up until the 23rd of December.

Big things coming in the next few weeks company wise.

Let us know if there is any questions on these or any other products we distribute!

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Well we all knew that R2 was a bit of a jerk *

Quick Saturday Bump as we work to get caught up on some paperwork and the emails/pm's stragglers that came in last night.

For those of you traveling through or digging out of the storms throughout the USA and Canada, stay safe!

Thanks,
Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*With the Holidays coming, you need to protect your Cookies :beer: *

Another busy weekend, with a tonne of work going on in the background here at the company!

Thanks to everyone that placed their orders and sent in questions & Requests for Quotes 

Everything is done being answered and processed, and tracking on its way to your inboxes.

*Let us know if there is any questions you have or products you are looking for other than whats in the thread! :thumbup:*

Thanks again, 
Glen


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

just replying here so I can remember to buy this in the spring time.... mine are squeaking really bad, especially in the cold almost freezing temps.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Lucian1988 said:


> just replying here so I can remember to buy this in the spring time.... mine are squeaking really bad, especially in the cold almost freezing temps.


:thumbup:

Look forward to hearing from you after the thaw 

Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Empire First World Problems*

Blaster, load of laundry.....whatever :facepalm:

Well the countdown has begun for the Holiday Season, with just over 4 days left, along with the big "Super Saturday" shopping day tomorrow!

Take it easy out there in the shopping trenches and on the snow covered roads :snowcool:

Until Monday :thumbup:

Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Who would pay to see Vader Force Choke the Jim Carrey version of the Grinch...:wave: This guy!*

Well this ends the last shipping day to get parts out from our California Warehouse to customers in CA and some parts of NV!

It was a busy day in shipping, and everyone should have tracking information already in their inboxes!

We have a bunch of changes coming up right after the holiday for our shop, and we look forward to your input and impressions!

Thanks,
Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*EPIC HOLIDAY BATTLE!!!!*

Twas the night before Christmas and all through the shop, sounds of Force Lightning crackle and pop LOL

All open orders from last night out on the early FedEx today, tracking to follow in the next hour. 

From all of us here at the shop to all of you out there in internet land - Happy Holidays!

Thanks, 
Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*OK so how many of you had to spend some time fishing the cat out of the Xmas tree??? :banghead:*

I know I had to do this a few times over the last few days :facepalm:

We hope you all had a great start to your Holiday Season this year, and that you have more planned over the next few days until the New Year.

Great things to come in 2014!

*There are only 3 business days left to purchase to get in on the Solo Werks Mail In Rebate so DO NOT DELAY!!!!*

All orders placed over the holiday have been shipped and are on their way - tracking numbers should already be in your inbox.

Stay Safe :beer:

Thanks!
Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*eurocollective is now live!!!*

As many of you have already noticed, AMI has completed its transformation to the new site & company *euro*collective

Same knowledgeable and helpful staff behind the scenes, but a new website designed to help you find what you are looking for faster and more accurately using the ever expanding *Year Make Model look-up*.

Its simple:

1. *Choose your vehicle* on the right hand side

2. *Choose your Category* from the top menu

And you can see all the results we offer for you on our new Secure Server!

We are adding new product lines daily as we receive the updated application information from our suppliers, so if you don't find what you are looking for you can contact us or click the Live Chat feature on the bottom right corner of your screen 

Take a tour of the site and let us know your thoughts!

Thanks, 
Glen @ *euro*collective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thank you to everyone who sent in their PM's and emails for quotes as well as your feedback on the new site, we really appreciate your support!*

*To answer some of the common questions:*

*Shipping*
We ship worldwide from our Fresno California warehouse which is within 15 minutes of ST/KW and Solo Werks

*Transit times* vary, but this map is pretty accurate:









We use FedEx primarily, but can do UPS and USPS

*Canadian customers* we offer special *All In Pricing* which we take care of all shipping, border charges, duties and taxes in one price so you don't get any surprise bills later from the government!

We can also ship to US border towns to various Parcel outlets to allow you to get the USA shipped pricing and take care of the border yourself, just let us know ahead of time.

Yes we offer military and service discounts, and we can ship to APO's!

*Let us know if there are any questions on any of the systems or products we have, we are here to help!*

*Glen* @ *eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*LOL Star Wars Imperial Help Desk the ID 10 T Error *

There is some quality space comedy for you :thumbup:

Its been a great, and hectic week but we are ready for the weekend!

We will be in and out of the office this weekend working on more projects, so PM or email us if you have any questions.

Thanks!
Glen @ *euro*collective :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I wonder if this would be a bit Chewy?*

It was a quiet weekend at the shop - someone hit a transformer & the cable dmark for the neighborhood on Friday evening and put power and internet out until about 3pm today. 

Luckily we had power, but a weekend without internet was a bit weird - so we got a bunch of wrenching done instead!

We are still catching up on emails and PM's right now, but we wanted to post quickly and let you know replies are on their way and not to worry about your orders as we were able to ship off of our FedEx software and print the orders off of the site with our mobile phones [up]

Tracking numbers may be a bit late as well, as the system updates itself.

Let us know if you have any questions, we will be here for a few hours!

Thanks, 
Glen @ *euro*collective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I really wanted to post a Star Wars themed Humpday GIF - but this one made me laugh pretty hard so.....*

Another busy day at *eurocollective* so my posts today are a bit late :thumbup:

As always, all orders in before 3pm Pacific time today have been packed and are on the dock waiting for FedEx/UPS pickup. Tracking numbers are being uploaded in the next hour or so, so check your email (if it is not there, check your junk filter!)

Let us know if there is any questions you have, we are here to help!

Thanks, 
*Glen @ eurocollective* :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Spend 30 seconds and watch the whole GIF... Your welcome *

Well it has been another eventful day at *eurocollective*. 

We received a call from a local customer who is in the process of moving to a new place, and wanted to know if we would be interested in a *G60 Corrado project* he had wasting away in the back 40 

Well, a tonne of spider repellant and a blown trailer tire and it is back at the shop awaiting our next move!

For updates on the *New Corrado Project* and the other two existing *B5 Passat 1.8t* & *VR6 MK2 Jetta Coupe*, you can follow us on the following *social media sites:

Click the images below to go directly to our sites*:



We will be running some contests for some SWAG as well in the coming weeks for those of you that subscribe :beer:

On a regular business note, the warehouse staff have all the orders that arrived before 3PM pacific time today processed and shipped out - tracking should be in your inbox already :thumbup:

*Thanks again for your support!*

*Glen @eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*1142EMA......Filet O Fish... Stormtrooper....Classic Robot Chicken*

This clip never ceases to brighten my day :beer:

Another busy week at the new *eurocollective*.

The new website *www.eurocollective.com* is coming along nicely, with more and more products being added every week.










We currently have free shipping on all orders over $230 within the Lower 48 States!

We are also looking for your input on any new products or lines you would like us to carry in the future!

Let us know if you have any questions or suggestions :thumbup:

Thanks!

*Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*OK, so be honest - who has done this?*

Thanks again to everyone who has sent in questions and Request for Quotes over the weekend!!!

Our inboxes are finally clear, so for those of you who had sent in questions - You Have Mail:beer:

Look forward to hearing from you!

Thanks, 
*Glen eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Moral of the story - the Emperor drinks Cherry Coke [cool]*

Well its Humpday here at EC, and we are closing out one of the busiest January's in our head office's history.

From the Staff at the new *EuroCollective*, we thank you all for making that happen!

All orders received today are packed and ready for pickup, and tracking numbers have been issued and emailed out.

Thanks again, and let us know if you have any additional questions!

*Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I know I normally post Star Wars related stuff, but this was priceless *

Another busy weekend at EC, even with the Superbowl and the crazy weather rolling through the USA and Canada!

Many of you have received the products you purchased from *eurocollective* in the last week or two, and hopefully your installs are done so.....

*POST UP and show your setup or new style! *

There are many other forum members patiently waiting on your review on not only the product but our customer service at *eurocollective* 

We appreciate everyone's point of view and we want to hear about your experience!

Look forward to hearing from you!

Thanks, :beer:

*Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Now lets see if they can actually hit anything *

We have been adding more and more information to our website, and so has Solo Werks!










*Now with every Solo Werks Coilover kit they are including a starter bottle of the Boesheild T9 anti corrosion lubricant* in the installation package (something not seen in any kits under $1000!)

We use it on every installation when we are adjusting on *ANY NON STAINLESS COILOVER KIT*, and when it dries it puts a waxy type coating on the threads that gives the heavy Gold Zinc Plating and extra layer of protection from the elements - and it is easy to wipe off (along with any dirt and grime, leaving a clean set of threads for easy adjustment when you go to change the height later on:thumbup:

If there is any additional information you need on this or any other other products we carry, just let us know.

Thanks!
*Glen @ eurocollective* :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I know, another Non-Star Wars post - but it is pretty Epic!*

It was an all hands on deck, pretty crazy day yesterday at our Fresno Warehouse - the first real rain of the year in the Central Valley (yeah I know right) and the garage/shop section flooded!

But despite the flood drill, we were able to get everyone's order processed, and shipped and our project cars to high ground.

Tracking numbers for all orders should be in your inbox. If you don't find your tracking, check your Spam folder and if it is not there PM me directly for an update.

Thanks!
*Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Leave the VW at home - Take the Tauntaun*

For those of you who are getting hit with Winter Storm Pax in the next 24 hours (some with 12-18") - if you have drive take it easy!

We have been notified by FedEx that some routes will be affected, but deliveries will be rescheduled or given the option for pickup at your local FedEx facility.

Thanks again to everyone for their PM's, Emails and orders! 

Let us know if you have any questions :beer:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
East Coast Peeps - Don't let your VDub become Car Crash #1,000,001 - There are no Balloons for You *

12-14" of Snow all over the East, Drought of the century in the South West. Not to worry, shipping delays are minimal 

All PM's, Emails and Orders are processed and tracking has been sent out.

FedEx has again let us know that there are some delays for our customers in the East so just keep checking on your tracking numbers for updated delivery times and options.

Let us know if there is any questions on this or any other product we carry!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Snow Day / Valentines Day / Friday*

An amazing day today at *eurocollective* - a tonne of PM's, Calls and Orders - so much so that we are just shutting down now!

We have a couple installs tomorrow as well as digging deeper into a couple of in house project cars so hit us up and we will be happy to reply!

Have a great weekend! :beer:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Having trouble finding what you are looking for? Google works, but you could always just PM us *

A very busy weekend at EC, with a crazy amount of orders shipping this afternoon - Thanks!!!

Tracking numbers are being updated in the system within the hour.

All PM's and Emails have been replied to - Let us know if you have any questions :thumbup:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective* :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Who Still has "Snowman Makin Snow"? - So what are you building??? *

Mid Week Bump after another great day at the new *eurocollective*

FedEx has just picked up and tracking numbers are being entered into the system - check your emails (including junk mail) for your update.

Please free to post up any pics of your cars with any of the coilover kits installed, we would love to see them!
*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*KABOOOOMMMMMMM!!!!!*

*Welcome to the Weekend folks!*

We have just found out that *KW will be having a Mail in Rebate* for all kits purchased in the *month of March* starting at* $100 for a V1 and going up from there!!!* 

We will be advising everyone who is interested in the KW's to hold on to their purchase with us until March 1 to be able to get in on the deal :thumbup:

Also, *ST will be increasing its coilover kit pricing* by an average of *$50* starting on *April 1, 2014* :thumbup: So get your ST's for cheap while you can :thumbup:

All orders have been processed and shipped out today, and tracking numbers have been emailed out.

Have a great weekend, and don't hesitate to contact us if you have any questions on any of the products we carry.

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Just because they are cute and fuzzy, does not mean that they are not trying to eat you - kinda like Cats....*

Well now that the Olympics are over, we can get back to normal life :thumbup:

Another great weekend, thanks for all the questions and requests for quotes. If you have not received a reply, please resend your question as we have replied to all open messages!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## TyphoonSushi (Sep 19, 2013)

So for the experts on the suspension.. Which entry level CoilOvers for the 3.6 4Motion would work as far as not a very harsh ride? Or should I just get an Eibach Pro Kit Springs and Bilsteins Shocks and Struts?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

TyphoonSushi said:


> So for the experts on the suspension.. Which entry level CoilOvers for the 3.6 4Motion would work as far as not a very harsh ride? Or should I just get an Eibach Pro Kit Springs and Bilsteins Shocks and Struts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Sending you a PM in a few minutes since there was no other replies....

Thanks, 
Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I am surprised he made this Shot *

*Just a reminder for those of you looking for quotes on any of our products, please include all your information so we can get you a quick response!

The best way to get an accurate and expedited quote is to Copy the text below and Paste it into a PM or Email:*

*Year:
Model:
Make:
Platform (i.e. MK2,MK4, MK5 etc...):
2wd or AWD:
Motor:
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*

We look forward to hearing from you!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Anyone see Jim Parsons aka Sheldon Cooper on SNL on the weekend *

Well another weekend of adverse weather across the USA and Canada - Huge waves, sink holes, rain at the Heritage Classic in Vancouver, snow on the east coast closing businesses today. Crazy Crazy.

Meanwhile in Arizona:

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/500x/44665782.jpg

Another busy day at the EC warehouse. All orders were processed and shipped out, and all PM's and emails replied to.

As always, we are here if you have any questions on any of the products we sell or service, just let us know!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Do you go through the door, or just miss it....*

March is always a crazy month at EC, and 2014 is no different. We are putting out a record number of orders so far this month (BIG THANKS!!!!) :thumbup: :thumbup: 

We are doing our best to get orders out as soon as they come in, right up until the last minute when FedEx & UPS are picking up.

Tracking numbers and updates on open orders are being sent out as this is being posted. :beer:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Next Level Star Wars Casual Friday *

This has been one crazy week - just about as crazy as these guys ^^ 

I know it may get repetitive, but we really appreciate all the questions emails and PM's and of course the orders :thumbup:

The show season is starting soon in some parts of the country, and we are already preparing to get on the road for 2014!

If you have any questions, we are here to help! PM, Email or call us and we will be happy to provide any and all information we can on the products we offer.

Have a great weekend!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

do you guys have a DIY somewhere on replacing the strut mounts?


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Lucian1988 said:


> do you guys have a DIY somewhere on replacing the strut mounts?


there is no real DIY, it is essentially a remove and replace of the front suspension so you can use the Solo Werks coilover instructions:

Solo Werks MK6 Coilover Installation Instructions PDF

The only thing I would add is putting them in with the mounts clocked the correct way:










This is not as critical, but just in case you were ever to put back in factory units, you would need to have them clocked in the correct way.

Thanks!
Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

* AUDI USA TRAINING CENTER  *

Hello everyone, 

Sorry for the slow replies over the last 2 days.

All but one of our staff was invited by Solo Werks to attend the Audi USA A3 Sedan measuring session at the Audi Training center in Ontario, California on Monday as well as a tour of SEMA HQ in Diamond bar. Quite a cool experience for sure! The new A3 sedan looks pretty good, like a mini B8.5 A4 IMHO :beer:

We are back in house and operations are up and running to full capacity 

During our absence our trusty warehouse staff kept the orders flowing, and on their way to new homes across the continent.

If you have ordered in the last few days and did not get any tracking info, just let me know and I can have it resent.

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thats soooo Rachet - Happy Monday!*

We hope you all had a great weekend! Just a quick bump this afternoon so we can get back to giving shipping a hand getting your weekend orders out.

Let us know if you have any application questions or would like a quote for your vehicle :beer:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

What can I say Bump for great customer service. Ordered my 034 strut mounts with OEM bearing . 

thanks GLen !!!:beer: for sure I will ordering more stuff from euro collective :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

1BlkCC-R said:


> What can I say Bump for great customer service. Ordered my 034 strut mounts with OEM bearing .
> 
> thanks GLen !!!:beer: for sure I will ordering more stuff from euro collective :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks for the order and the service review 

We look forward to hearing from you in the future!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*MY KIND OF PARENTING!*

We are on the last week of the KW Mail In Rebate program, so if you are looking at getting a set now is the time! :thumbup:

Our staff is finally back to full strength and orders & tracking should be getting out a bit faster from now on.

Thanks to everyone who has sent in questions or Requests for Quotes :beer:

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Pirated star wars*

Busy day at the EC office, taking questions and quotes all morning then a afternoon of shipping and taking inventory.

Thanks to everyone sending in PM's with Requests for quotes.

Let us know if you have any questions!

*Thanks!*

*Glen @ EuroCollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So Who is going to Wookies in the Woods next week???? LOL *

Another great week at EC thanks to all of you!

Our shipping department is just wrapping up the last few orders as the FedEx driver waits patiently to pick them up!

We can still get express shipments out for those of you wrenching to get done for events coming up in the next week 

We look forward to hearing from you!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Friday Lolz *

Crazy week here at EC, thanks to everyone who contacted us and of course a special thanks for all the orders!

Looks like it will be a car maintenance weekend, so we will be in and out of the shop and will do our best to answer any questions that come in as soon as we see them 

If you are at an event this weekend like Wookies in the Woods, snap some pics and tag @eurocollective or #eurocollective - we love to see whats happening out there!!!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*BACK TO THE DAILY GRIND *

Thanks to everyone who sent in PM's, emails and orders over the weekend :thumbup:

Our staff is busy responding to your questions, and packing up your orders to ship out today, and as always tracking information will follow no later than 6:00pm Pacific time tonight!

Let us know if you have any questions on your order, or any of the product lines we carry eace:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I Searched for a Hump Day pic but Google search equated "Douche" with Hump Day.... LOL*

So Happy Hump Day (Yeah Yeahhhh)! :thumbup:

Busy week and the weather out at our California warehouse is hitting the mid 90's.... and still in a hard drought... Crazy coast to coast extremes.

Our shipping department has been pretty crazy the last month and today has been no exception. All orders in before 3pm pacific today are packed and on the deck awaiting FedEx pickup.

Tracking should be updated within the hour. :beer:
*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

After about 300 miles of installing my coilovers I'm getting the dreaded squeak. 
When I first instslled them, no noise and has progressively gotten worse/ more often to where I can hear it all the time. Especially at parking lot speeds. Sounds like a worn out bed lol. 
It's for sure from the front. My top mounts only have 33K miles. 
Think the top mounts are the issue? I have yet to check all the mounting hardware(it's not my DD), was planning on doing that this weekend.

Suggestions appreciated!


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Numitor said:


> After about 300 miles of installing my coilovers I'm getting the dreaded squeak.
> When I first instslled them, no noise and has progressively gotten worse/ more often to where I can hear it all the time. Especially at parking lot speeds. Sounds like a worn out bed lol.
> It's for sure from the front. My top mounts only have 33K miles.
> Think the top mounts are the issue? I have yet to check all the mounting hardware(it's not my DD), was planning on doing that this weekend.
> ...


That sounds like the exact problem that the mounts were designed to fix!

Double check your fasteners then let us know 

Thanks, 
Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*SHOW TIME!!!*

It has been a long tough week here at EC - with a hardcore cold/flu taking out all of our staff this week and preventing me from posting as usual.

We have been able to get all PM's, emails and orders answered and processed even with the staff setbacks!

As the only person currently still standing here, I will be down at the CCC show with Solo Werks this weekend helping out on their booth and hanging out with great friends!

If you are in So Cal or the Chatsworth area of north west LA ish.. stop by! 

Here is the show information on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/events/578020825616406/

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Monday errr, Tuesday *

*Thanks to everyone that came out to the Euro Car Show on Saturday at California Car Cover!*

It was great to meet some of you in person during my time on the Solo Werks Booth :beer:

Check out the video above for a quick overview of the day. They are looking at expanding the event to a larger venue next year, so we look forward to that!

Now back to business! All PM's and emails have been answered and orders processed and shipped.

Tracking should be in everyone's inbox already.

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Hump Day Video! Who wants to adopt an AT-AT *

Another busy day at EC - with everyone out sick but me!!! Early posting today so I can get everyone's orders out on time:beer:

*We will be having some exciting news on the ST coilover kits by the end of the week.....*

Let us know if you have any questions on any of the products we carry!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

eurocollective said:


> That sounds like the exact problem that the mounts were designed to fix!
> 
> Double check your fasteners then let us know
> 
> ...


Doing mounts and new hardware this Saturday. :thumbup:


----------



## mosdense (Jan 21, 2013)

Numitor said:


> Doing mounts and new hardware this Saturday. :thumbup:



Any luck with those noises?


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

mosdense said:


> Any luck with those noises?


Yep, problem solved :thumbup:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Numitor said:


> Yep, problem solved :thumbup:


Happy to hear the mounts took care of your issue 

Thanks for replying!!!! :beer:

Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Anyone else wish they had a Sand Crawler this weekend?*

BACK IN STOCK!!!! 034 AND SOLO WERKS are now fully stocked on the 034motorsports MK5/6 Density line mounts :thumbup:

All back orders will be sent out tomorrow, so look for tracking info tomorrow night!

Let us know if there are any questions we can answer for you! :beer:

Thanks
Sales @ EuroCollective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Question for everyone - who would be interested in a reasonably priced Camber Adjustable mount?*

PM me if you are interested as Solo Werks is working on a prototype right now and I will be beta testing it on my wagon  Pic above just for fun at WaterWerks on the Bay a few weeks ago with Solo Werks

Look forward to hearing from you!

*Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
Thank you to everyone for all the orders!*

All orders are already in FedEx's hands and on their way - Looking forward to the reviews & feedback!

For those of you who have been asking, yes we are Star Wars fans  And we just picked up some cool prints done by Thirteenth Floor for our office like the one above : Click Here to see the Star Wars Bundle that we cant wait to receive :thumbup:

We are about to sign off of the computers for the day, to get some wrenching done on a few project vehicles that parts have arrived for but feel free to PM or email us with any questions!

*Thanks, 
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Well we sort of skipped our Monday bump - It was not the day we were looking for - Move Along....*

Quick Tuesday Bump & Update.

All orders have been shipped, and all PM's and emails replied to.

Let us know if you have any questions!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*In the Wash Wednesday!* - Even Sand People have to do laundry sometime :thumbup:

Another quick bump on the threads and back to shipping and answering PM's and emails!

Let us know if you have any questions!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Like we need a day to do this - our guys do this every day *

It has been a crazy week for us here at EC, with new warehouse equipment arriving and keeping up with orders, PM's and emails - and the odd vehicle project as well!

Have a great weekend wherever you are and whatever you are doing - and stay safe!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Back from the Dead.....*

None of the staff in the office can think of Boba Fett without this coming to mind 

Quick Wednesday Bump with a bit more Star Wars humor, let us know if you have any questions!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Episode VII : a new girlfriend.* opcorn:

Unlike the actual death star my wallet was never rebuilt after the last girlfriend.... LOL 

So - don't have a wallet destroying girlfriend but have a project car that needs some love?? Hook it up with a new parts from EuroCollective :beer:

We look forward to helping you get what you need for your project!

Thanks,

*Sales @ EuroCollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I wonder how many people on the street would get this.... *

*Great end to another great week at EuroCollective!*

Thank you to everyone who contacted us this week, and of course for all the orders.

We will be in and out of the office as usual on the weekend, working on personal projects and a bit of paperwork - so hit us up if you have any questions!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*MONDAY!!!! Where is my Thermal Detonator - or Coffee. Either Way*

We hope our East Coast customers that attended H20 made it home safe and with a minimal number of tickets 

Thanks to everyone for the questions and orders over the weekend! All orders and questions have been processed and answered, and tracking numbers should already be in your inbox's.

Looking forward to seeing many of our West Coast customers at #OccupyBigBear aka Oktoberfest 2014 presented by Solo Werks this weekend! For more information check out the Facebook page Here:
*
https://www.facebook.com/OccupyBigBear*

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

We have arrived at Big Bear CA for Oktoberfest #OccupyBigBear presented by Dub Nation and Solo-Werks 

Looking forward to a great weekend with old and new friends and some awesome Euro's!

Stop by the Solo Werks booth and say hi if you are attending!

Have a great weekend!

Sales @ EuroCollective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*#OccupyBigBear / Oktoberfest presented by Solo Werks - What a great Event Weekend!*

It was great seeing so many of our customers out at the events over the course of the weekend - we look forward to next years event being even bigger and better [up]

As always thanks again for all the orders and questions over the weekend - we did not post on Monday as it was an all hands on deck day to ensure everything was done on time and all orders were sent out.

Let us know if you have any additional questions, we are here to help!

Thanks, 
Sales @ EuroCollective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*He's the most interesting Sith in the world.*

Happy Wednesday y'all.

Another busy day here at the EC office as some of us are still settling in after the fun shenanigans at the Oktoberfest show. All Open PM's and emails have been replied to, and orders sent out.

We still have all kits in stock and are shipping daily.

PM us with any fitment questions.

Thanks,

*Sales @ Eurocollective*

*follow us on social media for cool updates,stories,builds and of course FREE STUFF!!!!!*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Alderaan chunks everywhere!!!!*

Mid Week bump while on the road - thanks to everyone for the orders this week! All orders received by 3PM PST today have been processed and shipped, so check your email for tracking.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So who else is carving a masterpiece pumpkin for Halloween??*

*Post up if you have any epic designs for this year!*

The end to another long week, and we are ready for the weekend :beer:

As always we are working hard to get everyone's orders out this afternoon and all PM's and emails answered.

*Thanks!

Sales @ EuroCollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So who is in Winter Mode already??? *

Quick Tuesday bump!

Thanks again for all the questions PM's email's and orders :beer:

For those of you looking for more reviews, we are too and will post up any links we find to other user experiences as they come in!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*More Reviews! Post them UP!!!!*

If any *eurocollective* customer have any reviews on product purchased from EC, please post them up! We have quite a few Vortex members requesting more User Feedback on our products and our service :beer:

We look forward to hearing from you!!!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Just a quick Monday pick me up - Bean Burrito Style*

We have been slammed today from the weekend orders and questions so we are running late on our posts today.

Thanks to everyone for their support, and keep the reviews coming!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*You all knew this one was coming....thanks 501st!*

Mid week bump, and then back to the phones, email and PM's!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Nothing like a good StarWars cat meme *

Another quick bump! 

Thanks again for all the orders, questions and overall support!

We will be attending the SEMA show next week in Las Vegas to get the lowdown on all the new products for the 2015 season, so let us know if there is anything you are looking for in particular and we can check it out!eace:

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I hate having to explain my costume *

Happy Halloween to everyone out there! Stay safe and remember to keep your car away from fireworks - and firework related fallout!!!!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*SEMA 2014 has Begun!!! *

Check out the SEMA trailer produced by our friends at Photo MD Media

Our whole team is out at the SEMA show this week, but we are field testing our mobile office concept...:beer: so we will be available via PM and Phone during regular business hours all week, but the shipping department will be limited. (if you get our voicemail, please leave a message and we will call you back!)

We will be posting up pics on Thursday of our adventures so far.

Let us know if you have any questions or would like to see anything in particular from this years show.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*#OccupyBigBear 2014 video has now been released!!!*

The organizers DubNation and Solo Werks have just released a video overview of last years show! For those of you thinking about coming next year, it has already been booked so save the date! 

*October 2, 3, 4 2015!*

More info and how to book can be found on their event page: https://www.facebook.com/events/979536642062460/ aka http://www.occupybigbear.com/

On a more business note, all PM's emails and orders are processed and responded to! Tracking is on its way to you in about an hour.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*#Handbreaktheinternet*

If you haven't seen it already, what are you waiting for?

The staff here at EC have had this on repeat all day  Another great one from the Hoonigans (still not as good as the GK5 in San Fran IMHO)

Just a quick Monday bump as we wind down another crazy Monday!

Let us know if you have any additional questions.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*SAVE THE DATE!!!! June 13th 2015 is Fastivus 2015!*

We have been a part of Fastivus for the last two years and it has been an epic weekend both times! The great thing about this event is you have actual VW decision makers attending the show and looking for your feedback on future models and features!

With the new venue at the Auto Club Speedway in Fontana the event has stepped up quite a bit :thumbup:

EuroCollective will be there along with APR, Solo Werks and a host of other sponsors / vendors participating in the scheduled events as well as the world famous Fastivus Raffle!

For more information check out their website and facebook pages:

http://www.fastivus.com

https://www.facebook.com/fastivus

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective* :beer:


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Pm'd.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Nethers said:


> Pm'd.


You have mail!

Sales @ EuroCollective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Exciting News coming this Week from Solo Werks!*

We received a call from Solo Werks this morning about Black Friday...

Many of you have asked about Black Friday Sales.

We do our best to offer all the products we sell at the lowest prices all year long, so we only offer any lower price if our suppliers or the manufacturer is having a promotion or mail in offer etc..

With that said, there will be a program starting on Black Friday that will make prospective Solo Werks owners very happy!

Once we get the official details we will post up.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

eurocollective said:


> *Exciting News coming this Week from Solo Werks!*
> 
> We received a call from Solo Werks this morning about Black Friday...
> 
> ...


That is exciting!!


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So... the trailer.... Episode 7..... *

I have to say the first couple times we watched it in the office, there was not a lot of excitement (too much blank screen, not enough content) - but that has changed after a few good rounds of discussion on what WAS there!

Anyhow, quick Monday bump. As usual all orders, PM's and emails are processed and answered.

Thanks again to everyone for their support, and don't forget that our staff is here to help if you have any questions.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*WINTER WEATHER WARNING *

Just a quick post today, along with a quick video PSA on the Autobahn with an Empire twist!

We are in and out of the shop today, building a new front counter for the show room so let us know if you have any questions!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Do these go on sale for the holidays?


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Nethers said:


> Do these go on sale for the holidays?


We can offer you the price with free shipping within the lower 48 states :thumbup:

Just PM us your details and we can get the order rolling!

Thanks,
Sales @ EuroCollective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Its that time of the year... a bit more weather humor for you!*

*Another busy Monday for us here at EC!*

Thanks again for all the questions and orders over the weekend.

Now back to work we go!!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*These aren't the beers you're looking for*

Anyone else need a beer? Today has been fun, with power outages at our warehouse due to weather and a car accident out front of the building.... 

For safety we are posting right now from an iPad :thumbup: Its a bit slower, but not affected by any outage!

Let us know if you have any questions - we may be a bit slow in answering but we will get back to you ASAP!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Festive Beer Friday - Star Wars Style*

If we had the time and the resources, our shop would have the ability to do this year round!

Early quick bump today, trying to get everyone's orders out to hopefully arrive by Christmas :grinsanta:

We are here if you have any questions!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Look familiar to anyone? *

For those of you still needing gifts for this holiday season, and that plan on hitting a mall or department store...... We feel for you and support the Guerrilla shopping technique in the top diagram :beer:

We will be in the office and shipping until just after lunchtime pacific this week, then back in the office on Monday BUT if you have a question, please PM or email us as we will be monitoring the sites and the inbox.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Do you want to Kill a Snowman?  *

*Happy Holidays & Merry Christmas to everyone on VWVortex :beer:!*

We will be closed from now until Monday December 29th for a well deserved break for our staff and families!

As always we are available online via PM or Email, but we may be a bit slower to respond as we hope to be enjoying the company of friends and family (along with a few adult beverages!)

Stay safe!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Quick Monday Bump - Anyone else want to kill that Elf???*

Let us know if you have any questions on the mounts and bearings - we have quite a bit of experience and are more than happy to help diagnose your suspension noise issues!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Time to pick up the Boss!*

Quick Monday Bump :beer:

We have been busy working on our shop facility and warehouse during the first few weeks of January to bring you more products this year from more vendors!

*To take advantage of our special pricing with Free Shipping on the mount kit, simply use Coupon Code:

USAFREE

At checkout*

Let us know what you are looking for :thumbup:

*Sales @ EuroCollective*


----------

